
CoNLL 2017 Shared Task – NLP Competition - Dim25
http://universaldependencies.org/conll17/
======
Dim25
CoNLL2017 Shared Task Instructions:
[https://github.com/tensorflow/models/blob/master/syntaxnet/g...](https://github.com/tensorflow/models/blob/master/syntaxnet/g3doc/conll2017/README.md)

